

How to Improve at Starcraft Efficiently [pdf] - sayemm
http://www.teamliquid.net/staff/Hot_Bid/CecilSunkure/How_To_Improve_Efficiently_b.pdf

======
sauere
Related: ask me, an average Top25 master league player anything.

~~~
phaus
Do you think most people could reach such a high level through practice and
dedication, or do you think without talent/natural ability that one would
plateau well before reaching the master league?

My game of choice is Counterstrike, and I'm beginning to wonder whether or not
I should move on. I keep getting to "Master Guardian Elite", but I can't seem
to break through to the higher levels. I often wonder whether I simply lack
the reflexes necessary to improve anymore.

~~~
sauere
Well, with Starcraft i belive any smart person can get in to Diamond with
decent execution speed and a good knowledge of standard builds. But for Master
league and above it really is all about extremly fast decision making and very
good execution speed.

Anyway, Counterstrike is very different from RTS/MOBAS so i can really say.

~~~
phaus
Thanks for answering. I might give SCII a try. I've played RTS games casually
on a few occasions, just never long enough to get good at them. I just want to
play a game where I can feel like I'm making progress.

I have a follow-up. What would you say your APM rate is as a master league
player?

~~~
sauere
On average, i have 150-180 APM*

*APM as shown on the ingame summary scoreboard. There a different ways to measure APM and Blizzard has adjusted the way APM is calculated multiple times (for example, repetitive pressing a hotkey will not increase APM.)

By the way: the Starter Edition is free. Give it a try.

------
holyjaw
Hasn't been updated in years, but still relevant if you don't mind reading the
wall of text.

I think nowadays, the proliferation of educational streams on Twitch.tv could
easily supplant the utility of this document. Streamers like Winter
(twitch.tv/wintergaming) or pro-gamers like Grubby (twitch.tv/followgrubby) or
CatZ (twitch.tv/CatZ) or Minigun (twitch.tv/colminigun) are a great resource,
and are usually pretty good at answering specific questions and providing good
tips to newbies.

~~~
ObviousScience
My problem with videos is that to cover a ~30 page document of material,
they'll stretch it in to dozens of videos and take >2-3 hours of time.

I can read such a document in <1 hour of time, and find it much less fatiguing
than trying to deal with a several hour lecture on the same topic.

In general, I find that videos are good to relay a particular skill by
demonstration, and discuss one topic, but that very often, they're a poor
medium to convey a large amount of material I want to learn all of at once,
especially if I'm going to want to jump around or cross reference at all.

Ed: Case in point, I've already skimmed the whole document (I skipped over the
details of some specific exercises), and would feel much more comfortable
picking a video to start with, because I have a general sense of the
recommended training path, the exercises involved, etc. I just find it hard to
get the same general sense of something from a video.

~~~
fluff123
I started SC2 about a year ago and I wrote down everything I learned during
this year. Now I am top gold with low APM but I can play macro and I have a
startegy at the beginning of the game. I play about 2 games per day and I have
fun all the time :) I started to store this information in a Moodle course.

You can find the course at [http://bepaw.com](http://bepaw.com)

I'm still working on the course content when I have time (creating a course
content takes aaages) and I am often using the site to create Moodle
prototypes so the design may change regularly. But the good thing is that I do
provide a full methodology path, I organized the course into different
lessons. I also took some lessons with few progamers and even got the course
reviewed by a pro SC2 coach with more than 1000 hours of coaching. I don't
know anyone who followed my course but if you do, contact me I would be
interested to know if it works for others :)

~~~
phaus
I'll give it a try. If I stick with it for long enough, I'll let you know how
I'm doing.

~~~
fluff123
Super phaus, you can contact me at mouneyrac at gmail dot com. Cheers.

------
tylerpachal
For anyone that is interested in watching some Starcraft 2, WCS America
semifinals start at 3pm Pacific time today.

Info:
[http://wiki.teamliquid.net/starcraft2/2014_WCS_Season_3_Amer...](http://wiki.teamliquid.net/starcraft2/2014_WCS_Season_3_America/Premier)

Stream: [http://www.twitch.tv/wcs_america](http://www.twitch.tv/wcs_america)

------
tosh
Related: An article I wrote about what product managers can learn from
StarCraft:

[https://medium.com/what-product-managers-can-learn-
from/what...](https://medium.com/what-product-managers-can-learn-from/what-
product-managers-can-learn-from-playing-starcraft-7e1fa195f14e)

:)

------
2Pacalypse-
StarCraft:Brood War version by a different author -
[http://www.teamliquid.net/staff/stet_tcl/How_to_Improve_by_V...](http://www.teamliquid.net/staff/stet_tcl/How_to_Improve_by_Ver.pdf)

------
xx908
Anyone know of a similar guide for EA Sports' FIFA series?

